# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشورت

## shirin....s

*سلام بچه من شیرین هستم 23 سالمه چند سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی قبول نشدم امسال خانواده ام مجبورم کردن برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم وهمون ترم اول شاگرد اول دانشگاه شدم به همین خاطر خانوادهام مجبورم کردن یه جورایی بی خیال کنکور بشم بازم واسه این ترم برم دانشگاه اما من میخوام کنکور بخونم ازهمون اولم هدفمو بهشون گفتم  مجبودم کردن یه ترم دیگه برم  به نظرتون من چیکار کنم اگه بمونم واسه سال بعد 25 سالگی به هدفم میرسم ولی من ارزوم این بود که تو 18 سالگی برم اون چیزیو بخونم اما به سری شرایط خیلی خاص نتونستم حالا من چیکارکنم درضمن معلوم هم نیست سال بعد واسه دوره ی (سالی -واحدی) من کنکور باشه یا نه*

----------


## shirin....s

یعنی هیچکس نیست کمکم کنه :Yahoo (12):  :troll (21):

----------


## Nima_lovee

ببينيد اگه هدفتون براتون مهمه و فقط بحث سني دغدغتون شده اصلا ناراحتش نباشيد. اون رشته هايي كه شما ميخوايد بريد يه تعدادي سنشون بالا ان و اين تعداد كم هم نيستن! (حداقل ليسانسه ان) .بستگي به اين داره كه تلاش خودتونو در چه حد ميبينيد. بنظر من خوندن نظام قديم الان ديگه ريسكه چون احتمال اينكه سال بعد نظام قديمم باشه خيلي كمه و بهتره جديد بديد.

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=Nima_lovee;1577729]ببينيد اگه هدفتون براتون مهمه و فقط بحث سني دغدغتون شده اصلا ناراحتش نباشيد. اون رشته هايي كه شما ميخوايد بريد يه تعدادي سنشون بالا ان و اين تعداد كم هم نيستن! (حداقل ليسانسه ان) .بستگي به اين داره كه تلاش خودتونو در چه حد ميبينيد. بنظر من خوندن نظام قديم الان ديگه ريسكه چون احتمال اينكه سال بعد نظام قديمم باشه خيلي كمه و بهتره جديد بديد.[/QUOTEممنونم که جوابمو دادید منظور شما اینکه بمونم واسه سال بعد هدفم دندونپزشکی دانشگاه تهران واینکه من خیلی به سنم فکر میکنم نمیدونم چرا از وقتی 20 سالم شده به این فک میکنم که خیلی از بقیه عقبم واین حسو نمیتونم کاریش کنم لطف میکنیدراهنمایی و کمکم کنید ممنون

----------


## spring__girl

*سلام
میفهمم چی میگید دوست عزیز
اینکه نگران سنتونید همش تقصیر پدر و مادرتونه وگرنه هرچند سالگی به هدفتون برسید چیزی از ارزشش کم نمیکنه
یه دوستی داشتیم تو کتابخونه ارشد معماری بود بعد دفاع از پایان نامه خوند سال بعدش دندان آزاد تبریز قبول شد چون متاهل بود آزاد تبریز زد وگرنه روزانه شهر دیگه میاورد..
و اینکه شما رو نظام جدید تمرکز کنید و از الان کتاباشو بخرید.از هر لحاظ عاقلانه تره..
تاکید میکنم که به هیچ وجه از هیچی عقب نیستید!!
از هم سنام عقبم یعنی چی؟!!مگه چیکار کردن!!اصلا کرده باشن!!مهم خودتون و هدفتون و زندگیتونه..همین
*

----------


## Nima_lovee

[QUOTE=shirin....s;1577732]


> ببينيد اگه هدفتون براتون مهمه و فقط بحث سني دغدغتون شده اصلا ناراحتش نباشيد. اون رشته هايي كه شما ميخوايد بريد يه تعدادي سنشون بالا ان و اين تعداد كم هم نيستن! (حداقل ليسانسه ان) .بستگي به اين داره كه تلاش خودتونو در چه حد ميبينيد. بنظر من خوندن نظام قديم الان ديگه ريسكه چون احتمال اينكه سال بعد نظام قديمم باشه خيلي كمه و بهتره جديد بديد.[/QUOTEممنونم که جوابمو دادید منظور شما اینکه بمونم واسه سال بعد هدفم دندونپزشکی دانشگاه تهران واینکه من خیلی به سنم فکر میکنم نمیدونم چرا از وقتی 20 سالم شده به این فک میکنم که خیلی از بقیه عقبم واین حسو نمیتونم کاریش کنم لطف میکنیدراهنمایی و کمکم کنید ممنون


دندون پزشكي كه كلاسا راحت ٣٥-٤٠ درصدشون سن بالاعن. اگه هدفتون براتون مهمه تلاش زياد داشته باشيد انشاالله كه موفق ميشيد

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=spring__girl;1577735]*سلام
میفهمم چی میگید دوست عزیز
اینکه نگران سنتونید همش تقصیر پدر و مادرتونه وگرنه هرچند سالگی به هدفتون برسید چیزی از ارزشش کم نمیکنه
یه دوستی داشتیم تو کتابخونه ارشد معماری بود بعد دفاع از پایان نامه خوند سال بعدش دندان آزاد تبریز قبول شد چون متاهل بود آزاد تبریز زد وگرنه روزانه شهر دیگه میاورد..
و اینکه شما رو نظام جدید تمرکز کنید و از الان کتاباشو بخرید.از هر لحاظ عاقلانه تره..
تاکید میکنم که به هیچ وجه از هیچی عقب نیستید!!
از هم سنام عقبم یعنی چی؟!!مگه چیکار کردن!!اصلا کرده باشن!!مهم خودتون و هدفتون و زندگیتونه..همین
*[/QUOTEمرسی بابت جوابتون ولی شرایطم اجازه نمیده کتاب نظام جدید بخرم یعنی روم نمیشه بگم من میمونم سال بعد و خیلی خرجم کردن من عرضه نداشنم قبول بشم به خاطر همین میخوام تودوره خودم  کنکور بدم

----------


## spring__girl

*[QUOTE=shirin....s;1577741]




 نوشته اصلی توسط spring__girl


سلام
میفهمم چی میگید دوست عزیز
اینکه نگران سنتونید همش تقصیر پدر و مادرتونه وگرنه هرچند سالگی به هدفتون برسید چیزی از ارزشش کم نمیکنه
یه دوستی داشتیم تو کتابخونه ارشد معماری بود بعد دفاع از پایان نامه خوند سال بعدش دندان آزاد تبریز قبول شد چون متاهل بود آزاد تبریز زد وگرنه روزانه شهر دیگه میاورد..
و اینکه شما رو نظام جدید تمرکز کنید و از الان کتاباشو بخرید.از هر لحاظ عاقلانه تره..
تاکید میکنم که به هیچ وجه از هیچی عقب نیستید!!
از هم سنام عقبم یعنی چی؟!!مگه چیکار کردن!!اصلا کرده باشن!!مهم خودتون و هدفتون و زندگیتونه..همین
[/QUOTEمرسی بابت جوابتون ولی شرایطم اجازه نمیده کتاب نظام جدید بخرم یعنی روم نمیشه بگم من میمونم سال بعد و خیلی خرجم کردن من عرضه نداشنم قبول بشم به خاطر همین میخوام تودوره خودم  کنکور بدم



میدونم چی میگی و منظورت چیه!کاملا هم درک میکنم
ولی اگه یه هدفتو میخوای روم نمیشه و اینارو بذار کنار!والدین خرج کردن در حد توانشون یجورایی وظیفه اشونه نه لطف!!اگه خودت منبع درآمد داشتی مگه دوس داشتی خرجت کنن؟نه!
یه بار بگو من این هدفو میخوام و براش هر کاری میکنم.میخواین پشتم وایستین نمیخواین کاریم نداشته باشین*

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=spring__girl;1577742]*[QUOTE=shirin....s;1577741]


میدونم چی میگی و منظورت چیه!کاملا هم درک میکنم
ولی اگه یه هدفتو میخوای روم نمیشه و اینارو بذار کنار!والدین خرج کردن در حد توانشون یجورایی وظیفه اشونه نه لطف!!اگه خودت منبع درآمد داشتی مگه دوس داشتی خرجت کنن؟نه!
یه بار بگو من این هدفو میخوام و براش هر کاری میکنم.میخواین پشتم وایستین نمیخواین کاریم نداشته باشین[/QUOTE**میگن پشتتیم هرچقدرم بگی خرجت میکنیم ولی من نمیخوام از طرفی مشکل من اینه من نمیدونم چیمار کنم هدفمو بزارم واسه کنکور یا هم کنکور بخونم هم برم دانشگاه  برم واسه سال بعد الان داغونم نمیدونم چیکار کنم خیلی تحت فشارم*

----------


## spring__girl

*[QUOTE=shirin....s;1577743][QUOTE=spring__girl;1577742]




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirin....s










 نوشته اصلی توسط shirin....s


میگن پشتتیم هرچقدرم بگی خرجت میکنیم ولی من نمیخوام از طرفی مشکل من اینه من نمیدونم چیمار کنم هدفمو بزارم واسه کنکور یا هم کنکور بخونم هم برم دانشگاه  برم واسه سال بعد الان داغونم نمیدونم چیکار کنم خیلی تحت فشارم


به نظر من اگه جدی هستی و میدونی که  میتونی برای کنکور بخون..
خجالت هم نداره هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره*

----------


## Mysterious

*بنظرم کارشناسی بگیر بعد کنکور بده چون نمیشه هم کنکور داد هم به فکر دانشگاه بود
دندون پزشکیم یه جور رشته اییه که حداقل یه سال باید رو درسا وقت گذاشت 
خیلی ریسکه*

----------


## shirin....s

> *بنظرم کارشناسی بگیر بعد کنکور بده چون نمیشه هم کنکور داد هم به فکر دانشگاه بود
> دندون پزشکیم یه جور رشته اییه که حداقل یه سال باید رو درسا وقت گذاشت 
> خیلی ریسکه*


خودمم دارم به این فک میکنم نمیدونم شاید بمونم واسه سال بعد

----------


## aretmis

> *سلام بچه من شیرین هستم 23 سالمه چند سال پشت کنکور موندم ولی قبول نشدم امسال خانواده ام مجبورم کردن برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم وهمون ترم اول شاگرد اول دانشگاه شدم به همین خاطر خانوادهام مجبورم کردن یه جورایی بی خیال کنکور بشم بازم واسه این ترم برم دانشگاه اما من میخوام کنکور بخونم ازهمون اولم هدفمو بهشون گفتم امااونا میگن سنت رفته بالا از هم سنات عقب موندی یا دیپلم موندیو از این حرفا الان مجبودم کردن یه ترم دیگه برم  به نظرتون من چیکار کنم اگه بمونم واسه سال بعد 25 سالگی به هدفم میرسم ولی من ارزوم این بود که تو 18 سالگی برم اون چیزیو بخونم اما به سری شرایط خیلی خاص نتونستم حالا من چیکارکنم درضمن معلوم هم نیست سال بعد واسه دوره ی (سالی -واحدی) من کنکور باشه یا نه*



جمله ی امضات....

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirin....s


خودمم دارم به این فک میکنم نمیدونم شاید بمونم واسه سال بعد 


پس بهترین کار اینه کتابا رو یواش یواش بخری و تایمای خالی بخونی تا سال بعد ایشالا به هدفت برسی عزیزم*

----------


## tiny-ghost

کمکم شروع کن.دانشگاهم برو.اما هدف اصلیتو بزار برا سال بعد.اما از الان کمکم و اروم بخون.اینجوری اعتماد بنفست میره بالاتر

----------


## shirin....s

> کمکم شروع کن.دانشگاهم برو.اما هدف اصلیتو بزار برا سال بعد.اما از الان کمکم و اروم بخون.اینجوری اعتماد بنفست میره بالاتر


واقعا با این شرایط که دارن بچه میگن منصرف شدم هر کاری میکنم که امثال به خواسته ام برسم واقعا دیگه نمیتونم یه سال دیگه این کنکورو تحمل کنم

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=Mysterious;1577803]*

پس بهترین کار اینه کتابا رو یواش یواش بخری و تایمای خالی بخونی تا سال بعد ایشالا به هدفت برسی عزیزم*[/QUOTE واقعابا این اوصاف که باید کتاب بخرم از این حرفا اصلا دلم نمیخواد بازم پشت کنکور بمونم اصلا اینور قضیه و نگاه نکرده بودم

----------

